# Is there a stall with Turkey?



## hawkeye brando (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm currently 3 hours into a 22lb turkey smoke.  My plan was to smoke at 230 degrees for a couple hours, and then crank it up to 325 degrees to finish it off.  Well, 3 hours in the breast and thigh are at 138 and 139 degrees.  I was estimating 30 minutes per pound, but after three hours I'm a little worried it's going to finish way to early.  I have not cranked it up to 325 yet out of fear that it's going to finish well before dinner time.  Should I expect a stall?  Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 22, 2014)

No it won't stall but it may slow down a tad. That's awfully quick for a bird that big at that low temp. You sure about your mumbers?


----------



## hawkeye brando (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I have probe issues.  Switched to another set and it is at 115 and 125 degrees in the breast and thigh.  That sounds a little better for 3 hours in.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 22, 2014)

Opps ,to late for a comment , and you had no Q-view , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And you get a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------

